# 125gr OTG Record Broke



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is official now, according to the SCUSA website: 

"The distances cast by everyone this weekend were fantastic. Congratulations to everyone setting new records at the S.E. Open. Tommy Farmer was blowing his old records out of the water and new commer* Ron Snell set a new national record with the 125 otg of 717 ft.*"


Congrats to Ron!!!!!!!! Looks like I will be following you for a while now....LOL

Robert


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

all that I can say is you guys better watch out next time, I might break 600


you see, I was sandbagging this tournament, you know, holding back.



J/K great job guys. Here is one to all of you.
:beer:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Robert, I appreciate that and it was great meeting you guys and throwing on Sat. I guess the targets on my back for now or until Tommy decides he wants it.

Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Nice cast


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Robert, I appreciate that and it was great meeting you guys and throwing on Sat. I guess the targets on my back for now or until Tommy decides he wants it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ron


Oh ya, your back is painted with a HUGE Bullseye. Of course, that is as long as Tommy allows us to play. (Hopefully he is so far ahead, he won't notice what is on your back) Even though your back has a target, it will be tough to come and get ya. The way you were hitting that OTG, it was a thing of beauty......

Robert


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*don't worry...*



Iceman said:


> Robert, I appreciate that and it was great meeting you guys and throwing on Sat. I guess the targets on my back for now or until Tommy decides he wants it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ron


he won't do it again.... i'm going to take a hacksaw blade to his rods..:beer:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

That's cold, especially being directed at the guy that got some rods to build for ya. I see that cost increasing ever higher. 

Ron


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Iceman said:


> That's cold, especially being directed at the guy that got some rods to build for ya. I see that cost increasing ever higher.
> 
> Ron




i wouldn't do it till after you finished..


seriously.. huge congrats.. now let's practice!!!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, no one said anything about my Shortcaster record.  

One of these days, I am going out and play with the big boys. Naw, just let Everett take care of that.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Don, there's something to be said for accuracy, don't forget that. You know where the best caster in the US lives, best time ever spent was with Tommy working on my technique. Give Everett time and he'll be beating us before we can turn around. I hear dollar signs as I type, new tourney rod, reel, etc....

Ron


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations to Ron Snell, nice job.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Dang! 2 new recordsopcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congratulations Ron!!!

Very Nice casting.

I can't tell you guys how happy it makes me to see guys that I've worked with making big strides on the field. Ron and Robert were hitting some impressive numbers. First timer Justin Stewart was hitting it well on Sunday too!. All with the GROUNDCAST!! Keep at it guys, learning the groundcast will make you a better pendulum caster when you start swinging the sinker.

I'm also very proud of cuz Bill Bailey for breaking the 600' wall. Good work Cuz... 

It was one of the most enjoyable tournaments I've ever had the pleasure of participating in.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> Dang! 2 new recordsopcorn:


If you check the website, I think Tommy broke 3 records and Ron got one. If I am not mistaken that is 4 that were broke.

According to the SCUSA website these are the confirmed records:

Tommy Farmer:
1. 823.9'/150gr
2. 776.0'/150gr/OTG
3. 724.0/175gr/OTG

Ron Snell:
4. 717.5'/125gr/OTG

That just about covers them. For a while there we thought about taking cover the records were falling so quick. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*great time*

It was great to get back out on the field.

The highlight was seeing Tommy back in great form, and also cudos to Ron, who has obviously been practicing his game- and it showed. 

It was also nice meeting and seeing all the new faces that have enthusiastically taken up the sport.

Despite my own rust I was starting to feel a groove by Sunday- prodded on by Tommy's urging and encouragement , it was really starting to feel good towards the end.

A little too late for me to take advantage on Saturday, but I knew that going in with the lack of practice- can't blame no one but myself for that.

Don't want to leave anyone out, but really enjoyed meeting Robert and Paul, and watching these guys cast. A little more refinement and they may be chasing down some records of their own. 

Definitely one of the most memorable events I have been to.

Congrats again guys.

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

congrats Ron. That was some fine casting. If anyone wants to see a great ground cast study the video of Ron. 

It was a great event with decent conditions, but perfect weather. Sat winds 10 to 15 and sun wind variable 5 to 10 

I want to thank all the new comers and thanks to Charlie Farmer for bringing us burgers on the practice day, and he made some fine casts himself.

As a note Don and Everett were using fishing tackle to make their casts, given the equippment, those were good distances.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't realize four new records had occured. 

That is great that Ron's first tournament brought him such success. And Tommy set three records ? WOW. 

I am trying to get them to get a tournament scheduled for Florida- I really am. If for no other reason than to save my back the agony of a long drive and a bad motel bed. I will let you know if something gets decided at our next meeting.

I appreciate your being so welcoming of me. Most folks don't want to see me comming round. LOL

Great meeting everyone, see you all next year. Paul


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice job Ron, sorry coundn't meet up w/ you at the show.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Teo, thank you very much and I hate I missed you guy's that weekend but it's been a wild 2008 so far. Hope you did find some nice toys at the show, I know I never had any problem spending money at that place.

Ron


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Better late than never! Hearty Congrats, Ron!
We know when we hit that "sweet" spot. Stevie


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Stevie, thanks for the kudos, hopefully I will run into you at the NJ tourney. Right now I have the wifes premission to go but now I've got to schedule T-Ball around it.

Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go RON!!!! That is fantastic! Guess I'll be hitting you up for some more casting tips this Spring and Fall if we're able to get out on the beach and if I'm able to walk out there and use my knee...lol Great job!!! :beer:


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm new at this. How many ounces is 125gr?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

4 1/4-4 1/2 or so. Somewhere there abouts.


----------

